# Getting started....



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

I would like to get begin training Hannah to be a certified therapy dog. What should my first step be? CGC? I would like to do as much, if not all of the training myself.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

How old is Hannah, and what training have you done so far? 

I'd find the next test in your area and contact the tester for more information.


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

She is 4 1/2..... I was thinking on working on training...etc. for a while, I thought 5 might be a good age. I have done all of her training herself, so formal training (classes...etc.) I cant list. But, she knows all basics, down stay, heel, she does agility at the local club when its open to anyone.... she is way to smart and very well behaved. She goes all public places with me she is allowed. When we walk (depending on where) she can walk at a heel with/out leash and not budge from my side. She ignores dogs, people.... well basically she is a wonderful girl. Ive considered this for a while, but I have really seen it develop in her personality lately. Her favorite part of her day is visiting all of the kids at the bus stops in the morning


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It sounds like she could easily pass the CGC. Here's the details about the test:

http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/training_testing.cfm

There are two CGC Evaluators in Norman, OK:

Norman Gayla Sesher [email protected]
Norman Kris Butler [email protected]


Then you have to decide if you want to do this on your own or be affiliated with a group - like TDI. Some places will require the affiliation before you can take your dog in, some won't.

I founs this Googling 'Norman OK therpay dogs':



> Quoteetworks In Progress Foundation
> PO Box 6282
> Norman, OK 73070-6282
> (405) 364-1525.
> ...


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

When you do any type of therapy work with a program make sure they have a good liability insurance policy that will cover your dog while doing your activities. Otherwise, make sure you have the proper coverage for your dog - some homeowner's insurance will cover your dog away from home. Liability insurance covers not only bites, but accidental scratches, or even someone tripping over your dog and getting hurt.


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the advive! We are going to just polish up some of the old tricks... I think at about 2yrs old we stopped working on the sit and stay without a soccer ball in front of her face (or a camera). I'll make the phone call and get some things started! YEAH!


----------

